
Coalition Seeks Revisions to Potentially-Restrictive Wassenaar Proposal - asayler
https://cdt.org/blog/coalition-seeks-revisions-to-potentially-restrictive-wassenaar-proposal/
======
higherpurpose
> The US has been slow to implement the new controls, lagging behind the EU
> and other Wassenaar nations who adopted them soon after the conclusion of
> the 2013 agreement.

Hacking Team is from Italy. It doesn't look like the Wassenaar Arrangement had
much of an effect on them.

~~~
asayler
It seems that they got a license from the Italian Government to export their
items to other Wassenaar countires:
[https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/07/07/leaked-
documen...](https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/07/07/leaked-documents-
confirm-hacking-team-sells-spyware-repressive-countries/).

Although it will be interesting to see if anything in the recent dump shows
them violating the terms of that license or committing other Wassenaar
violations between 2014 when the EU implemented it and now.

------
hga
Another discussion on this, based on Google's official comment and their take
on it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9918862](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9918862)

------
shawkinaw
Off topic, but anyone else irritated by the extraneous hyphen in the headline?
"… Potentially Restrictive …" is completely clear.

~~~
asayler
Fixed.

